# Fienstien introduces FEDERAL Red Flag law.



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Commifornia Cancer is spreading.





__





Feinstein, Carbajal Introduce Bill to Keep Guns from Dangerous Individuals


Washington—Senator Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) and Representative Salud Carbajal (both D-Calif.) today introduced the Extreme Risk Protection Order Act, a bill to help states enact laws that allow family members and law enforcement to acquire temporary court orders to have guns removed from...




www.feinstein.senate.gov


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Soon the bill making Texas a constitutional carry and 2A sanctuary state will be on the governors desk. It can't happen too soon.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

She needs to retire.. Her anti gun, anti 2 a bills are just her appeasing her base.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Soon the bill making Texas a constitutional carry and 2A sanctuary state will be on the governors desk. It can't happen too soon.


It's signed and a done deal.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's signed and a done deal.


Gov Abbott has yet to sign it. I'm sure he will but I also never assume it will happen. Life has a way of changing things at times.

ETA: I did double check before I posted that. It's still waiting to be signed by the governor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

IF it's signed, it goes into effect September 1, 2021


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Gov Abbott has yet to sign it. I'm sure he will but I also never assume it will happen. Life has a way of changing things at times.
> 
> ETA: I did double check before I posted that. It's still waiting to be signed by the governor.


Correct, both the carry bill and the 2A sanctuary bill have been voted on and passed both houses, and are headed to the governor's desk. They should be signed soon. I expect, with great fanfare.
Constitutional Carry Bill - Current Stage
2A Sanctuary Bill - Current Stage

The other one I'm watching, which is also heading to Abbott's desk, is the HB957. ("Relating to local, state, and federal regulation of firearm suppressors.")
This one carries some misconceptions from folks (including me) who jumped the gun on what it could accomplish.
It removes firearms silencers from the restricted items list in our Penal Code, and establishes a "NOT SUBJECT TO FEDERAL REGULATION" statute.
However, since silencers are still sold by FFLs, the federal government is still attached to the sale.
I think it benefits Texas-sourced homemade silencers quite a bit, but that's all at this point.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> However, since silencers are still sold by FFLs, the federal government is still attached to the sale.
> I think it benefits Texas-sourced homemade silencers quite a bit, but that's all at this point.


Part of this is expected to end up in court. They are aware of this and we have been told, in an gun article I read, to hold off until this gets ironed out.



> That last part is _really_ important. Before you run out and make yourself a can out of an oil filter and then post it on Instabook for all the world to see, *STOP*. If signed into law, this is still going to have to go through the federal courts.





> You may remember the situation a couple of Kansans found themselves in after their state passed something called the Kansas Second Amendment Protection Act. A retailer there then began selling unregistered suppressors. He, along with one of his customers, was arrested by the ATF, prosecuted and convicted. They appealed to the Supreme Court, but were denied cert.











Texas Senate Has Passed HB 957 Exempting Texas-Made Suppressors From NFA Regulation - The Truth About Guns


&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Constitutional carry (though it isn’t yet final) hasn’t been the only win for gun rights to come out of the waning days of the Texas legislative session. Early this morning, the Senate passed HB 957, which addresses the regulation of suppressors made within the...




www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Part of this is expected to end up in court. They are aware of this and we have been told, in an gun article I read, to hold off until this gets ironed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Kansas case was an FFL selling unregistered suppressors. That's different than an individual making their own.
But yes, the following section specifically states that the the Attorney General will seek a constitutional ruling:


> Sec. 2.054. ATTORNEY GENERAL. On written notification to
> the attorney general by a United States citizen who resides in this
> state of the citizen's intent to manufacture a firearm suppressor
> to which Section 2.052 applies, the attorney general shall seek a
> ...


Section 2.052 is the "NOT SUBJECT TO FEDERAL REGULATION" section I mentioned above.
Section 2.054 is worded in such a way as to ensure that standing exists, since the bringing of a case before a federal district court can only be done after a citizen of Texas writes to the Texas AG that they wish to manufacture a silencer. Thus establishing "standing", as there is a plaintiff with a legal issue in play.
If the judge agrees that Texas-sourced, built, and owned silencers do not fall under the authority of the federal government, since no interstate commerce has taken place, then unregistered homemade silencers become a new trend in Texas.
However, if a judge denies this claim, then the bill only serves to make unregistered silencers legal, though none will legally be allowed to exist from a federal point of view.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who decides what a threat actually is?? What are the guide lines to enact this law?? 

Cause I'm pretty sure a lot of liberal fairy's will suddenly feel threatened.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Montana's 2A bill will go in effect June 1st, Texas needs to keep up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Weldman said:


> Montana's 2A bill will go in effect June 1st, Texas needs to keep up.


Montana's lucky. They don't have hoards of liberals moving in to escape all the excessive taxes and laws they created in their previous state.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Weldman said:


> Montana's 2A bill will go in effect June 1st, Texas needs to keep up.


The Texas legislature only meets every 2 years. Unless a supermajority votes to pass a bill, a passing and signed bill always goes into effect on September 1st of the same year. If a supermajority passes it, it's effect is immediate.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

She is a hag and she has been one for as long as I have heard anything about her. And you know it is, a hags gotta do what a hags gotta do. 

She hates gun owners, and then she hates guns: and I guess that’s because they get in the way of her lust for power and control.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> She hates gun owners, and then she hates guns: and I guess that’s because they get in the way of her lust for power and control.


What she hates is others owning guns. She has a conceal carry permit for CA and she carries.

Someone in her office was killed in the office quite a number of years ago. She has carried ever since.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> What she hates is others owning guns. She has a conceal carry permit for CA and she carries.
> 
> Someone in her office was killed in the office quite a number of years ago. She has carried ever since.



I stand corrected, she hates my gun & she hates your gun, but she loves her gun. 

Here is a History Channel article about what you referred to; she was President of the Board of Supervisors in San Francisco when......here is the article:

“Former Board of Supervisors member Dan White, murders Mayor George Moscone and Supervisor Harvey Milk at City Hall in San Francisco, California.”

White, who stormed into San Francisco’s government offices with a .38 revolver, had reportedly been angry about Moscone’s decision not to reappoint him to the city board. Firing upon the mayor first, White then reloaded his pistol and turned his gun on his rival Milk, who was one of the nation’s first openly gay politicians and a much-admired activist in San Francisco. 

Future California Senator and then-Supervisor Dianne Feinstein, who was the first to find Milk’s body, found herself addressing a stunned crowd at City Hall. “As president of the Board of Supervisors, it’s my duty to make this announcement: Both Mayor Moscone and Supervisor Harvey Milk have been shot and killed. The suspect is supervisor Dan White.”


White, who was caught soon after the murders, pleaded a “diminished capacity” defense, claiming that copious amounts of junk food, combined with distress over the loss of his job, caused him to suffer mental problems. The so-called “Twinkie Defense” appeared to be successful, and, in 1979, White was found guilty of voluntary manslaughter rather than murder. Public outrage was so widespread that California revoked the diminished capacity defense in subsequent cases.

Following the murders, both riots and peaceful candlelight demonstrations took place as the city of San Francisco publicly mourned the loss of two of its most cherished and respected civic leaders. For his crime, White received a five-year prison sentence. After his release, he took his own life.






__





San Francisco leaders George Moscone and Harvey Milk are murdered


Former Board of Supervisors member Dan White murders Mayor George Moscone and Supervisor Harvey Milk at City Hall in San Francisco, California. White, who




www.history.com





PS: And she has been an anti gun vampire ever since.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> She needs to retire.. Her anti gun, anti 2 a bills are just her appeasing her base.


She is 87. It’s time for her to meet Jesus.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> She is 87. It’s time for her to meet Jesus.


Isn't that like............ 129 on the metric scale?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

She is well known to be demented like China Joe. A big reason that she was told to give up all of her committee positions a couple of years ago.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

If this is enacted, I will be Red-FLagging a lot of local BLM activists, they scare me and I feel threatened !


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

The state in which I live has a one of these laws. I have read it. It is scary. A person can call local police, report you as a danger, the police do not need a warrant. They show up at your door, take everything related, arrest you, and they then have two weeks to go to court. This law has been used by persons with only revenge for some personal agenda in mind. It can take up to a year to get your items back. It has happened.

Not only do you need to keep your mouth shut about your preps, you need to keep it shut about what you own in regards to this, too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you actually read some of the laws, it's impossible to get your boomsticks back. In some cases, it's required that you be placed on the Prohibited Person's list. _Automatically._ Before SWAT shows up at 3AM bustin' down your door.

Good luck getting taken off it.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Besides the president about every cabinet member on democratic side and such he picked is from California. So with that said California is now in full force of running this country. 


inceptor said:


> Montana's lucky. They don't have hoards of liberals moving in to escape all the excessive taxes and laws they created in their previous state.


Actually we do they are coming from Washington state and California along with Minnesota and headed to Missoula to make it as Seattle is. That is running the state and making everyone else's vote worthless on the other side of the state. We got lucky this election but we are just one election from losing it all as other states.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Weldman said:


> ...... California is now in full force of ruining this country........


Fify.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Weldman said:


> Actually we do they are coming from Washington state and California along with Minnesota and headed to Missoula to make it as Seattle is. That is running the state and making everyone else's vote worthless on the other side of the state. We got lucky this election but we are just one election from losing it all as other states.


They are well on the way to ruining this country. Welcome to the new USSA.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Montana's lucky. They don't have hoards of liberals moving in to escape all the excessive taxes and laws they created in their previous state.


Montana does indeed have west coast liberals moving in and pushing up home/land prices and bringing their liberal ideas with them. Wyoming has them too, ours come from ColoFornia.


----------

